# Cheap/Affordable Japanese Language Schools In Yokohama?



## MyZeRy3216

*I am currently on a tourist Visa and am looking to convert into a Student Visa possibly and I was recommended to check out some "cheap/affordable" Japanese language schools in the Yokohama area... Does anybody have any recommendations or suggestions? And even possibly what the tuition would be like? I would appreciate anything you could offer, thanks.*


----------

